# 1 yea old Cockapoo - aggression!



## Cockapoo_Dexter (Jan 11, 2019)

Hi

I have a Cockapoo, Dexter, who will be turning 1 in a few weeks.

Up until 6 months, he was amazing - well behaved, well trained, polite with good manners, but then something changed, and he became very aggressive with other dogs, he showed signs of resource guarding, and ever since then I am unable to walk him off lead if we are with other dogs.

The above I have been able to manage and work on, but the past week, he has shown aggressive behaviour towards me! For example tonight, he was laying on the floor with a chew. I looked down at him, he instantly put his paw to cover the chew and his ears went back - I knew this was a sign of aggression, so I stood up and walked out into the kitchen, and he ran at me growling and went for my leg! My 16 year old daughter came through and told Dexter to go to bed (cage), which he did. He then proceeded to lay in his bed (cage)growling at me - but not my daughter.

After one hour, he calmed down and he came out. I took him for a walk, then as soon as we got back home, he took one look at me, and his ears went back again.......... Dexter is now back in his bed (cage)!

This is third time this week this has happened, and each time the aggression is directed at me only. The other night he was in his bed (cage) for 3 hours before he had calmed down and we could let him back out!

I had a behavioural person visit our home on Wednesday, who offered some techniques for the resource guarding, but the aggression he is showing towards me appears to be something deeper.

Has anyone else experienced this with their Cockapoo - or even any other breed?

To be honest, I am becoming frightened of Dexter which is not a good place to be 

I work from home, so am with him all day, everyday. Dexter is not castrated, and I was advised not to do this until his behaviour improves because I could cause more aggression.

Any help or advice would be much appreciated.

Many thanks,
Sian


----------



## Linda Weasel (Mar 5, 2014)

Without going into too much detail but not wanting to read and run....

Are you the only person who ever takes things away from him?

Obviously you're still giving him things to guard, so what techniques have you been given to deal with this.

The behaviour with other dogs may also be a form of resource guarding, but outside you have become the resource.

Cockers in particular can be serious resource guarders and I guess your dog has these traits.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

He should have a thorough vet check, too. If he's in pain and has somehow associated that with you (such as if you stepped on his paw), that could be a factor. He will be achieving social maturity at his age, and resource guarding is tho most likely issue, but other things should be ruled out.


----------



## Jamesgoeswalkies (May 8, 2014)

Cockapoo_Dexter said:


> I had a behavioural person visit our home on Wednesday, who offered some techniques for the resource guarding, but the aggression he is showing towards me appears to be something deeper.


What did the 'behavioural person' say you should do? Did they assess the dog? They should have given you a strategy to work to. In my opinion, it's most likely that the behaviours are connected and that the behaviour has stemmed from resource guarding. I'd get back to your 'behavioural person' and have another talk to them.

It's worth having a Vet check as always but neutering won't help (as the behaviour is not related to his hormones) and if he is anxious it may make his insecurity worse.

J


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

What techniques were you told to use on his resource guarding?

They might explain his response to you, perhaps?

In the meantime, give him total peace at meal times and with any chews in a room behind a baby gate where nobody will enter.


----------



## Cockapoo owner (May 16, 2019)

Cockapoo_Dexter said:


> Hi
> 
> I have a Cockapoo, Dexter, who will be turning 1 in a few weeks.
> 
> ...


Hi 
I have a Cockapoo called Rosie she is 15 months old and she is adorable most of the time but she has bitten me twice !! It is so upsetting as she is such a sweet girl most of the time she is very well trained and very obedient. I have read so much about aggression in dogs and tried so many different training techniques. Ihave come to the conclusion that she is just moody sometimes!! Especially when she is tired or in busy environments so I try to avoid busy places and also leave her when she is tired and grumpy.
I really sympathise with you x


----------



## Ian246 (Oct 27, 2018)

Cockapoo owner said:


> Hi
> I have a Cockapoo called Rosie she is 15 months old and she is adorable most of the time but she has bitten me twice !! It is so upsetting as she is such a sweet girl most of the time she is very well trained and very obedient. I have read so much about aggression in dogs and tried so many different training techniques. Ihave come to the conclusion that she is just moody sometimes!! Especially when she is tired or in busy environments so I try to avoid busy places and also leave her when she is tired and grumpy.
> I really sympathise with you x


I think it would be a better idea to start another thread for this problem, Cockapoo Owner. Hijacking this one will cause some confusion (it certainly did for me!). When you do can you provide more info: what we're the circumstances, what was happening, where were you, etc? 
All the best.


----------

